# planted one year bare root vines this year and have a question



## Brigitte (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi folks,
I have what seems to me a silly question.. I have searched the forum for an answer all morning so I decided to just post the question.
I planted one year old vines I purchased from DoubleA this spring. They are growing very well. All have reached the bottom wire of the trellis (36") and more than half have reached the top wire at 5 1/2 feet. 
I am reading everything I can find on pruning, training, and of course
the info says.. for one year vines do this.....or for two year vines do this..... 
since these vines were one year old when planted by my do I consider this their first summer or second summer? 
We have very good growth.. and have not pruned or cut back a thing at all other that the pruning I did at planting. We left 3 or 4 buds on most of the vines at that time and trimmed the roots a little. All 116 vines are alive !! 
anyway..thanks for any help I can get and I hope I don't sound too stupid to live, much less grow grapes! LOL
Brigitte


----------



## codeman (Aug 10, 2014)

Brigitte said:


> Hi folks,
> I have what seems to me a silly question.. I have searched the forum for an answer all morning so I decided to just post the question.
> I planted one year old vines I purchased from DoubleA this spring. They are growing very well. All have reached the bottom wire of the trellis (36") and more than half have reached the top wire at 5 1/2 feet.
> I am reading everything I can find on pruning, training, and of course
> ...



Here is a pretty good page on pruning. 
http://extension.wsu.edu/maritimefruit/Pages/GrapePruningBasics.aspx


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 10, 2014)

codeman said:


> Here is a pretty good page on pruning.
> http://extension.wsu.edu/maritimefruit/Pages/GrapePruningBasics.aspx



Thanks Codeman! it looks like a good publication.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 10, 2014)

To answer your question, they are one year old vines. The date at planting is basically their birthdate. When you prune, you will be pruning one year old vines, not two.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks grapeman! You seem to always have the answers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Aug 11, 2014)

Brigitte said:


> Thanks grapeman! You seem to always have the answers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



That is so very true.


----------

